# Topics > Related topics > Standards >  AI Standards Hub

## Airicist2

Developer - Alan Turing Institute

aistandardshub.org

twitter.com/AIStandardsHub

----------


## Airicist2

Session 1, Public Policy Stage - Building the AI Standards Hub

May 6, 2022




> As highlighted in the National AI Strategy, technical standards are set to play an important role for advancing AI technologies and ensuring their effective governance. 
> 
> The AI Standards Hub is a new initiative dedicated to community building, knowledge sharing, and international engagement around AI standardisation. In this session, we present the AI Standard Hub’s mission, and listen to experts from the organisations partnering to pilot the Hub as they talk about their work behind the scenes and discuss the significance of technical standards for AI in the UK and internationally.

----------


## Airicist2

Launching AI Standards Hub - Session 2

Nov 4, 2022

----------

